# Rear caliper piston won't compress



## jude (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm changing my rear pads and the caliper piston has screwed out all the way. I can't fit the compressor tool inside b\c there is not enough room. Is there any way I can fix this without taking the caliper to the stealership? I've tried everything I can think of.


----------



## RaceJetta (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper piston won't compress (jude)*

Use some channel locks on them and twist them back in - carefully, as you don't want to damage the boot. Depending on your pistons, you might be able to even twist them in with a pair of needle nose pliers in to the divots in the piston (been there done that many times before). It may be hard to get the piston to re-engage the threads. Good luck


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Rear caliper piston won't compress (RaceJetta)*

you might want to remove the caliper from the brake lines (and plug the line).
This way you don't have as much hydraulic pressure against you.


----------



## jude (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Rear caliper piston won't compress (converted_vw)*

I just took off the lid of the master cylinder. The piston is now compressed. How do I get the pads in??!! Pictures would be lovely. The caliper is unbolted from the carrier.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Rear caliper piston won't compress (jude)*

You insert the pads into the carrier, then put the caliper on top, and bolt them up.
You are using new rotors right?


----------

